# Kayak Forum!



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Come on flea, How about it!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I agree. It would apply more than the boating forum does to the heart of fishing on this site.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree also, kayak fishing is catching on here on the east coast!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, I will play devil's advocate, if it is floating, it is boating. Maybe I have this feel since a long time ago, I suggested a 4x surf fishing board, and though I thought it didn't pertain and/or interest the "usually" pier and surf, that was going on here, and no offense meant, though some may be taken, unless you are out on the sand by the ocean, hopefully 4x, it's not my definition of "surf". But was accepeted as part of the MD/DE board, and kayaks too will be accepted on the boating board. So, there are no straight answers to all forms, but boards will accept, and if you know what you are looking for, you will know where to look, where to post.

Much as 4x surf fishermen are of a "different" breed of surf fishing, kayakers may be a different species of the boat fishermen, but as I have, will find a home in the existing board, and soon will become a major source of information found on the board.

Just two cents, but free!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> It dose not rate it's own forum anymore then a 20' Center console or a 60' Sportfisherman. The next thing you know people will want a Food saver forum.


Don't know, alot of interest lately in food savers, and if I ever get my Grady before I die and thus become a "  boater  ", I want a seperate one for either Bob, or Grady  

Have Jeep will travel  

Or could I just have a Jeep board?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

I think there's a difference between a boating board and a kayak board. The difference is in the lingo they use on a boating board. I don't know or understand most of it, but I'm sure I could follow along on a Kayak board. Kayaking discussions would take part in back bay areas instead of some bouyee number.


Plus, Kayaking is something I'm interesing in getting into and a Kayaking thread will help out alot of those people who share than interest. I think there is all kinds of differences between the two.

The boating thead on this board I never go to, but a Kayak board I'd frequent.


Does anyone else agree?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

But, since you know the Yak thread is on the boating board you may click. Sandy Point and other sand isn't what I considered "surf", but I grew and learned, as will the Yakkers. Lke, how many times would 8nbait be needed at SPSP, or bunker? Or, who would ask about airing down for SPSP? Getting into technical differences now, and I for one have accepted the fate of no 4x or surf as in ocean board, and still have found a place (though if someone knows where I can get four devices to air down after I cross the bridge onto AI, at a reasonable cost, let me know). If needed, for those not interested, I will start out a new thread with "AI" then those who have an interest, well look, those who don't, well don't.

Still:

Have Jeep will travel  

preferably ocean side, and learned don't need a seperate place here!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Kayak fishing Fourm*

While I agree that a kayak is a boat. 

And 70 to 80 % of the boaters I encountered this past year of kayak fishing also respected me as a boat and gave me the respect of a boater. 

The other 20 to 30% did not give me any respect and would try to crowd me or swamp me and would talk out loud to their buddies or just yell out that I don't have no right to be out along the CBBT. 

Until all boaters are EDUCATED that every one has the right to be on the water and motor boaters are made aware that kayaks are on the water in places that they have not been in the past. and to start watching out for them.

Also the kayaks need to be EDUCATED that they need to do what ever they can to be seen. This includes using lights at night time.

This being said, The reason for the request for a kayak fourm is to EDUCATE those that want to take up kayak fishing. 

The biggest difference between boaters and kayaks as far as this board is concerned is that kayakers do not go out on fishing trips very often by themself. We go in groups for more visablity. That being said who wants to wade through a bunch of post about how to fix a steering cable or where is the best place to get the gel coat on their boat fixed when you just want to find someone to go kayak fishing with.

Don't know any thing about running a web site like this. If there is no cost to add another fourm to this site a specialty site could only help gain more members. If there is a cost then it is understandable to pack everything into one fourm.

Sandflea, if you do decide to add a kayak Fourm I think Bob (Highcap56) would be a good Moderator for the fourm. I believe he has enough intrest in kayaking and is well liked by everyone.

Robert


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And, and once again, please no offense intended, the 4x surf fishermen have had to deal with surfers, skim boarders, and yes on occasions yakkers, maybe the old addage KISS, keep it simple s, pertains to areas, of differring interests. Surf fishermen need to keep in mind, wind direction, shock leaders, reading the beach the water, the birds, the moon the tides and how they ALL come together. Piers are no longer strictly wooden structures, "surf" fishing is no longer meant to be oceanside, and boating may not mean "motor" only. We are cutting hairs here, surf as regards to this site, means standing on nature close to the water, pier, fishing off a wooden or concrete structure, baoting means fishing on a "floatation" device, there is not a "jetty", "freshwater" (but with the current interest in trout and freshwater, now may deserve a seperate board, but I have slowed fresh for surf, and then, what each individual area has their own "freshwater area"?).

Also fairly or not, as the Flea has the costs involved, and supporters may chip in, it is interesting that besides Robert, who is a supporter, to helps substain this site, right now it is three users (excluding Robert) for a Yak board.

Many of us find what we need, even if not to our "total" satisfaction, but I am one happy that MD/DE board has accepted me and my sand desire, NC, well they are the "sand masters", and Jersey is telling me how to "go there".

We could also have threads involving canoe fishing in the back waters, the rivers and the streams, then, and sooner or later I would have to vote for, a fly fisher forum, only because those guys who can toss flies, well, watch them poetry in motion, so I can see needs on demand, but needs require committment, and commitment requires cash, and cash is king, but the Flea is the "Emperor" of this knowledgable domain, and no matter what, friends I have made, I am in for the long term, and yes, and excluding those who can't afford, not that I can according to my wife, yet, I put my money where my mouth is, and accept and appreciate what is here.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Ah, the winter has been long and the arguments many, and we agree that yes Flea is the "EMPEROR" of this knowledgable doman.

I agree that a registered user should not have brought this up.

Several months ago Sand Flea started a thread here in the open fourm titled "Whats next" and I made a couple of sugestings one of which was about a Kayak fishing fourm. The response was if enough members wanted it then it would be considered. Some members responed on that thread, some in the open fourm and some in the Virginia fourm not sure if anyone responded in the Boating thread.

I have been patient in waiting for Flea's decision and will continue to be patient.

As far as arguing about weather or not to have a kayak fishing fourm that should have been done in the "whats next" thread.

This arguement should end here and now and we wait for Sand Flea to dicide weather enough members expressed an intrest in a kayak fourm.


Robert


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I was a supporter and was not aware that it lapsed,Dont worry,I will renew!

This request was not for my benefit, but just a means to get more visitors and potential P&S supporters to you site. 

Other sites recognize the growth in the sport, I thought P&S would be down with my request.

I will wait to hear from Sandflea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

Robert said:


> I agree that a registered user should not have brought this up.



*WOW!*


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Now that I am a supporter can I ask for a Kayak Forum?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ruthless said:


> Now that I am a supporter can I ask for a Kayak Forum?


Corey,I'll be feeshin with the Guru's in MD on the 5th...I'll make an extra plea fer a yak board...don't know what'll it do...werse case they'll throw me and my yak over the pier    .......
I think there jus worried I'll come over to the darker side     .....sheeesh my customs cost more that my used yak.....don't think that's gonna happen.....
let's hope


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah i agree too... supporters should make the suggestions, esp if people have been gettin good stuff off the board since back in 2002... but im all for it as well

neil


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Would the both of you be happy if there was a Fishing Toys or Fishing Outside of The Box forum? I think I would. The forum would include both Kayak and 4x. I don't think it would be too difficult to sift through both subjects in the same thread. If anybody here really is worried about saving time and precious energy by having to filter threads, give me a break. Does anybody else check out each thread and post like myself? I bet the majority do and don't get cranky for looking at each post, even if just skimming through it.

I've tried checking for more information on fishing kayaks online, but the sites are few and far between. Ultimately, the best way to learn about the subject is to actually go out and sit in with some of those meetings and check out other angler's outfits. Could this be an avenue to actually have a website that could offer information about kayak fishing and techniques? But yes, I would like to see a forum set aside of both 4x's and kayaks. Heck, don't most people carry their kayaks on top of their 4x4's to get to landings?

And speaking of costs to adding forums, it's why we all subscribe and pay to keep up the site. Just a couple of minutes writing up some code, which is pretty much a whole bunch of copying and pasting, will make up a new forum.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cory in my book you have contributed alot allready.
I need get up with you one of these days.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i would love to learn about yaks and anything to do with fishing period, so you got my vote. 


neil


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey guys, anybody is free to suggest new things around here. You don't have to be a supporter to want this place to be better. (Though upgrades are always appreciated)

Technically since you're afloat you're boating, but you're usually poking around the same places surf fishermen go. Powerboating and kayaking are two radically different styles of fishing.

People have asked for a yak board for years--I had planned on adding one this year but hadn't gotten around to it yet. For now I'm putting it'll go under the General heading.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

Flea,

I'm glad to see you have some sound judgement. I had hold my fingers back from the keyboard on some of those comments.

I'll be checking this new thread to learn more info on Kayaking and I have a lot of questions to stir up conversations, but I'll get to them later. For now, all I can do is...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Cool!*

Thanks Flea! This section should attract more new supporters.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I've found the kayaking web sites for water access and river/shoreline descriptions VERY helpful in learning where to set up for bank fishing and learning waters...so much so I have many linked on my website. A wonderful resource IMHO. I can understand the perspective that if it floats, its boating but kayakers seem to be much more 'bank oriented' than the average boater. Some interesting crossover here; nice to try a seperate Board and see if it floats


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yipee! Ask and ye shall recieve!

Sand Flea, thanks for doing this! Ill get a link to you on my website ASAP.

The new club Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association (TKAA) will have a booth at the CCA show in March at the Virginia Beach Pavilion, Stop by and see us, well have some "pimped out" fishing yak there on display. INcluding the New Tarpon 160 tw.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the Kayak board, Flea! I bought two yaks last October and when the weather is good, I'm out there and sometimes my wife goes with me. If it's rough, I fish from the beach and I love both. Best of both worlds. I think you will see more and more yaks out there. It's like surf fishing for those of us that can't cast past the bar or just enjoy being on the water. Again, thanks for the new board.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Many thanks to Flea and everyone else that made this forum happen. I too plan on, at sometime this year (hopefully soon), getting into the paddling part of fishing.

As beach access to wade fish in this area gets ever-increasingly hard to find (DuckInn is gone after this year!!  ) it looks like a great way to enjoy my favorite pastime/obsession and get some exercise at the same time.

I think the best way I've heard it put so far was a remark that someone made at the kick-off meeting of the TKAA the other night. "Your Kayak is the best pair of waders you'll ever buy."


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I said that and it is very true!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Thank you Sand Flea*

Thank you for the new fourm.

Sorry to anyone I might have upset with my remark about only a supporter should make requests. After all the original thread for suggestings was in the Open fourm for everyone to read. Again I am Sorry.

Now since it is still cold outside and not many kayakers going out right now. I would like to suggest that anyone that has pictures of your kayak rigged up to post them so others can get working on their kayaks. Spring is right around the corner.

If I can figure out how to post a picture I will.

Robert


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

It's cool.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Thanks! I don't own a yak but looking forward to the day I do*


*Have Ram will travel*


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Lookin' Out My Back Door*

I'm looking forward to hitting the Sound this year.


*Have Ram & Yak Will Travel*


----------

